# P600, Acrorib 8.2, ink channel configuration



## klami85 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone help me in dual CMYK configuration in Acrorip 8.2 for Epson P600.
I put cardridges in YMCKKCMY configuration (same in acrorip) but this dont work. All colors are mixed up.
What is correct cardridges order on P600?


----------



## Robotza (Mar 21, 2016)

i had issues with dual cmyk and acrorip on my R3000. All the colours where over saturated


----------

